# Claustrophobia Walls



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, has anyone tried to make their own claustrophobia walls?
Would like to know how you did it. Thanks


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

No, I haven't done it. If it was done it would have to be something on the line of softness. We hated the room that we went through and won't do it in our haunt.


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

Our Production Manager built one. If you would like you can email her! Allegra Shurtliff / Production Manager
[email protected]


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have not done it but I have been to the shows and seen several kinds. I have to agree with darkmaster that the walls need to be soft. We had a set of the softer ones in our haunt I used to work in. The fabric is the trick. I need to be fireproof for the fire inspectors but it also needs to be cut and tear resistant so some punk with a knife can't slash it. I think you are in for more hassle than it is worth to make your own. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm thinking of putting a claustrophobia like tunnel in an attraction i may be building. I was thinking of using like a netting with 1 inch holes and filling the nets with balls, severed heads and body parts.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

the netting would be interesting but i have a feeling alot of coat zippers and buttons would get caught in it, let along hair and earrings. The weight of that contraption could also cause you issues as when you start adding all that up, it would become quite heavy. Your call though. If you do it, keep us updated. I just wouldn't myself.


----------

